# 2018 Tiguan Fuse panel layouts



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I've noticed in a few threads, people were angry at VW for not providing fuse and relay layouts for our cars. I agree. It's stupid. So, I've reworked the service manual documentation to a more human readable (AND TRANSLATED FROM GERMAN IN A FEW CASES) format.

If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask.

Just for the record, when VW references "terminal 30" and "terminal 15" they refer to Hot at all times (terminal 30) and hot during run/start (terminal 15).

Also, you have to be careful when looking at the fuse layout as fuses move around depending on trim line and optioning. I've greyed out the obviously non-applicable fuses and relays for the NA market, since we only get one engine option.

VW Fuse panel layouts


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lenny, great work and thank you! Much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

Very nice, thanks will surely come in handy.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Would this apply in whole or in part to 2019s?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Cool, so it looks like I'm using SC37 for my dashcam by that map which it says is for left front headlamp. Must be for the motorized SEL Premium LEDs as it was just a switched blank in my SEL?
Edit: Yeah, see the footnote 9 now that says that's just for LED headlights.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Awesome job creating this document!


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

As a professional mechanic (mostly working on MD/HD trucks and buses), I am perpetually driven insane by manufacturers that make fuse panel layouts an indecipherable mess, especially since it's literally one of the first steps I take when troubleshooting any electrical issue. It is absolutely baffling to me how the poor flat rate guys at VW dealerships can get anything done quickly if they've gotta go foraging through documents that are kept in such disarray and worst of all, some not even translated to English. On the other hand, my German proficiency is being improved day by day! 

To answer an above poster's question, the 2019 should be covered by this layout guide. The major physical differences in 2019 seem to be the complete elimination of the roof contour lighting (which may mean they actually removed the wiring from the harness as well) and a different steering wheel/signal stalk arrangement which moves the positions of a few buttons but I don't think that affects anything at the power distribution level of things.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

LennyNero said:


> As a professional mechanic (mostly working on MD/HD trucks and buses), I am perpetually driven insane by manufacturers that make fuse panel layouts an indecipherable mess, especially since it's literally one of the first steps I take when troubleshooting any electrical issue. It is absolutely baffling to me how the poor flat rate guys at VW dealerships can get anything done quickly if they've gotta go foraging through documents that are kept in such disarray and worst of all, some not even translated to English. On the other hand, my German proficiency is being improved day by day!
> 
> To answer an above poster's question, the 2019 should be covered by this layout guide. The major physical differences in 2019 seem to be the complete elimination of the roof contour lighting (which may mean they actually removed the wiring from the harness as well) and a different steering wheel/signal stalk arrangement which moves the positions of a few buttons but I don't think that affects anything at the power distribution level of things.


I'm driven insane by the lack of something so basic as a fuse/relay panel identification chart in the owners manual. Been buying cars for 40+ years and have never come across it until I bought this 2019 Tiguan. I'm guessing VW is trying anything to get owners into the garage, any dealership's cash cow, to make up for the billions lost on the diesel fiasco. Thank you for taking the time to put all that info together and letting me know it applies to 2019s. Hopefully I'll never have to use it but it's reassuring to know I have it just in case.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

As a general note, VAG is actually the CHEAPEST company to get individual OE service manuals from. A one-day subscription to erWin is only $35 and the manuals are all on PDF files, so you can get a one day sub, and download them all to your home computer. I remember paying hundreds for FSMs for other cars I've owned back when they were only available in paper format (although i do miss those).


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

socialD said:


> Cool, so it looks like I'm using SC37 for my dashcam by that map which it says is for left front headlamp. Must be for the motorized SEL Premium LEDs as it was just a switched blank in my SEL?
> Edit: Yeah, see the footnote 9 now that says that's just for LED headlights.


I have a dash cam and an SEL Preme with the HID. Would I be able to use SC37 also? I want a fuse that won’t blow and gets hot when car is only started. Thanks. 


Kurt


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Diego012 said:


> I'm driven insane by the lack of something so basic as a fuse/relay panel identification chart in the owners manual. Been buying cars for 40+ years and have never come across it until I bought this 2019 Tiguan. I'm guessing VW is trying anything to get owners into the garage, any dealership's cash cow, to make up for the billions lost on the diesel fiasco. .....


OK, please list the current vehicles that have fuse diagrams in their OMs. Show us.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LennyNero said:


> As a general note, VAG is actually the CHEAPEST company to get individual OE service manuals from. A one-day subscription to erWin is only $35 and the manuals are all on PDF files, so you can get a one day sub, and download them all to your home computer. I remember paying hundreds for FSMs for other cars I've owned back when they were only available in paper format (although i do miss those).


So, if you use erWin for an MB or BMW vehicle, how much different is the cost?


----------



## TrishaFL (Jan 1, 2021)

Holy Scmoly! Thank you! Need to tag as 2019 VW Tiquan Fuse Diagram. gonna repeat for the desperate travelers like us! Rabbit Hole for 3 hours looking for THIS! 2019 VW Tiquan Fuse Diagram. 2019 VW Tiquan Fuse Diagram. 2019 VW Tiquan Fuse Diagram. 2019 VW Tiquan Fuse Diagram. 2019 VW Tiquan Fuse Diagram. 2019 VW Tiquan Fuse Diagram. #2019TiquanFuseDiagram
2019 VW Tiquan Fuse Diagram. 2019 VW Tiquan Fuse Diagram. 2019 VW Tiquan Fuse Diagram.


----------



## TrishaFL (Jan 1, 2021)

2019 VW Tiquan Fuse Diagram.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

I found a fuse location chart hidden in the fuse box in the engine bay.


----------



## cpacheco (Apr 13, 2021)

LennyNero said:


> I've noticed in a few threads, people were angry at VW for not providing fuse and relay layouts for our cars. I agree. It's stupid. So, I've reworked the service manual documentation to a more human readable (AND TRANSLATED FROM GERMAN IN A FEW CASES) format.
> 
> If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this very easy to read diagram. However, it says my fuse is 15A SC47. I do not see a fuse labeled on the diagram for SC 47. I do however, see an empty spot next to SC2, could this perhaps be it? I am looking to replace my rear windshield wiper motor fuse. Just had it in the shop 4 days ago to change a 12volt fuse and got it back with this fuse blown.


----------



## Rocky 103 (Oct 3, 2021)

Lenny,
Thank you for the diagram. You saved my DAY!


----------



## Kazza-jh (Dec 19, 2021)

LennyNero said:


> I've noticed in a few threads, people were angry at VW for not providing fuse and relay layouts for our cars. I agree. It's stupid. So, I've reworked the service manual documentation to a more human readable (AND TRANSLATED FROM GERMAN IN A FEW CASES) format.
> 
> If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> Hello would any of these match a vw tiguan 66 plate? Thanks-have a nightmare with my Tiguan and the vw can’t fit me in til after Xmas thank you


----------



## LyleM (12 mo ago)

LennyNero said:


> I've noticed in a few threads, people were angry at VW for not providing fuse and relay layouts for our cars. I agree. It's stupid. So, I've reworked the service manual documentation to a more human readable (AND TRANSLATED FROM GERMAN IN A FEW CASES) format.
> 
> If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> ...


I went through that whole list twice and didn't see the window washer pump listed. Am I missing something?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

What year vehicle Lyle?

This is for the 16' to 21's, maybe it will help....









Fuse Box Diagram Volkswagen Tiguan 2, 2016 - 2021







car-box.info





Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Good question. I looked up the schematic for it and there is no discrete fuse shown, it draws directly from the CECM (J519), so it would be one of the many fuses that feed the CECM.



V59 is the pump
J519 is the CECM (Central Electronics Control Module)


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@jonese , is the diagram I linked INCORRECT for our vehicles?

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

No, I think it's correct, but I didn't see any mention about washer pump fuse either.

If you Google this topic, you will see other threads about this question as well, from this and other sites.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

The person that posted earlier started a new thread about this.
I "quoted" your response there...

Oh, and yes, I did not notice that the washer pump was not part of the diagram I linked. Weird.

Bob.


----------



## Trentless (8 mo ago)

I'll never buy another VW simply because of this attempt to force owners to only use VW dealers for service! Our windshield washer stopped spraying fluid in windshield and after almost breaking coin door to access fuse panel only to find NOTHING labeled I called my local dealer assuming they would tell me which fuse or at least amperage of fuse to find. Instead they recommend I schedule it for service. Really, WTH!
Can anyone offer answer? I've scrolled through five pages of diagrams but can only find "windscreen motor" not washer fluid??


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Trentless said:


> I'll never buy another VW simply because of this attempt to force owners to only use VW dealers for service!


Isn't that like EVERY major automotive manufacture with a dealer network?

I agree VW not including a fuse listing is in poor taste.

Edit:
I pulled the wiring diagram. I don't have an answer for you. The pump goes directly to hex09 the Central Electronics Module (J519). This module has perhaps half a dozen or more fuses feeding it.

Below is the diagram (for a 2020 NAR). It looks strange as it was originally over two pages and I spliced them together. V59 is the pump, it goes to pins 7 and 8 on T46b of the module.

Wonder if you did a scan it would give you a hint? You also might even be able to trigger the pump (to assist in ruling out it's the switch on the stalk) and also watch for the switch input.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

OMG, I just realized I did the same post TWICE in the same thread, but like 4 months apart! Poor memory.....


----------

